# 42+ week moms....



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Come on in and remind me that you exist









Looking for those who have gone past 42 weeks.

Waiting it out here.

sigh.

-Angela


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

42wks 5days - beautiful UC.










Thinking of you.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

ah... thank you. So since you were UCing- no extra testing and such? The questions from everyone are getting on my last nerve...

kick charts show baby is alive and well and squirmy....

sigh.

-Angela


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Midwife estimated baby #2 at 43.5 weeks (41.5 gestational age on my paperwork)...hang in there.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

I had my dd1 at 42 weeks 5 day as well... and that was dated using conception (so pretty accurate). I know it's tough mama...







Even if you trust and know it's the right thing to do, doesn't make the work of waiting any less exhausting and frustrating. I wish you well.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I was a 44 weeker.







And I'm here, and pretty much normal.







Mah birfday's June 13 so, pretty close to what you've got going on. Not that I'm wishing for you to last that long.







:


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
I was a 44 weeker.







And I'm here, and pretty much normal.


----------



## EBeth0000 (Aug 19, 2007)

42 weeks 5 days here. Tell everyone you promise to contact them when baby's here. Then change your voicemail to reflect this, and screen calls/don't answer the door. Then take yourself on fun daytrips (which also will keep you walking a lot) Treat yourself to a movie and dinner, all the things you won't get to do for a while after baby's here


----------



## Qalliope (Oct 22, 2004)

I had my first at 43 weeks; I caved into the pressure and went in for an induction. Stupidstupidstupidstupid. NEVER again. He was 7.5 pounds and perfectly fine. But the induction and hospital staff's treatment of me was horrid.

My mom had me and my brother at 45 and 44 weeks respectively. My nanna had all her babies between 42 and 46 weeks. I should have known better. I did know better, I just couldn't fight everyone.

Stay strong and tuned into your body and, if you're so inclined, disappear. No one can bug you if they can't find you.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blissful_maia* 
I had my dd1 at 42 weeks 5 day as well... and that was dated using conception (so pretty accurate). I know it's tough mama...







Even if you trust and know it's the right thing to do, doesn't make the work of waiting any less exhausting and frustrating. I wish you well.









Thank you







People were slightly annoying up to 42 weeks, but when I passed that, it's gotten a LOT worse...

And my dad is scheduled to go out of town... sigh.

Today would be a good day. 42 weeks 5 days










-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EBeth0000* 
42 weeks 5 days here. Tell everyone you promise to contact them when baby's here. Then change your voicemail to reflect this, and screen calls/don't answer the door. Then take yourself on fun daytrips (which also will keep you walking a lot) Treat yourself to a movie and dinner, all the things you won't get to do for a while after baby's here









Thanks. Been largely doing this... sigh.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Qalliope* 
I had my first at 43 weeks; I caved into the pressure and went in for an induction. Stupidstupidstupidstupid. NEVER again. He was 7.5 pounds and perfectly fine. But the induction and hospital staff's treatment of me was horrid.

My mom had me and my brother at 45 and 44 weeks respectively. My nanna had all her babies between 42 and 46 weeks. I should have known better. I did know better, I just couldn't fight everyone.

Stay strong and tuned into your body and, if you're so inclined, disappear. No one can bug you if they can't find you.

Thanks. I'm hitting the second guessing stage. Everything looks fine. Baby seems perfectly fine. But the what ifs are starting to rear their heads.

-Angela


----------



## marzanmama (Oct 10, 2007)

My dh was 40 days late, according to family lore.

Came out raring to go and has never stopped.

Sending labor vibes your way.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I just thought I'd tell you that a friend recently had a baby at almost 43 weeks and he was under 8 pounds. I can't remember the number exactly but she was totally average in every way and just perfectly cooked. I was amazed watching this women all zen like waiting for her baby and then even more impressed when they "overdue" baby was right on time in every way.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

DH and I came up with an answering machine greeting.

(My "automated" voice) _Hello. You've reached the McGillicuddy Household Baby Reporting Hotline. At this time there are_ (DH's "automated" voice breaks in) _ZERO_ (my voice again) _babies to delivered to this in-box. Please try your call again later. Thank you. Good-bye."
_
It didn't stop MIL from freaking out and leaving frantic messages about how I needed an induction . . . but from everybody else it got a few laughs!


----------



## sharr610 (May 14, 2008)

43 weeks and I so feel for you. Its just flat out tough all around to go over, no matter how healthy, normal and ok it may be. I LOVE the answering machine message. DH family just about caused a feud once 42 weeks hit. It took some intervention that we didn't really have patience for. They even called during labor?! Like you're not going to be one of the first phone calls, jeez?!
Anyhoo. Marshall came out great, healthy and is a super baby. As long as bio physicals all look good(kick charts included), there is not one iota of thing to worry about.
I started doing acupuncture and massages to try to help move things along at 41 weeks. If nothing else, it definitely was a nice treat and helped me relax. My midwife would also come over and rub my feet. There were parts of it that were kinda nice.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah, dh has been great with the massages...









Hopefully something gets moving soon.

-Angela


----------



## water (May 15, 2003)

My 1st was 40weeks 5 days, so I was like, oh, second babies come sooner,right? So then when I hit 40w5d with the second it was awful! And then I had to wait another week and a half after that! I went 42 weeks 2 days with her.

But, man, the birth was awesome, short, exciting, I felt fantastic!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *water* 
My 1st was 40weeks 5 days, so I was like, oh, second babies come sooner,right? So then when I hit 40w5d with the second it was awful! And then I had to wait another week and a half after that! I went 42 weeks 2 days with her.

But, man, the birth was awesome, short, exciting, I felt fantastic!

I'm hoping for a short labor at least. Dd was 41 weeks 2 days... but 31 hours of labor.

so I figure since this one made me wait so much longer, I at least better get a short, sweet labor out of the deal, right?









-Angela


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

You totally deserve it!! (the short sweet labor I mean)


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

My first was a 44 weeker (45.5 by midwife's count) and my second was 42 weeks.

They were both big boys - and totally healthy all the way around.

I'm hoping yours gets moving soon! Sending you good, fast labor vibes!


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Sending you labor vibes too







: I hope I can have your patience down the road, should I need it.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

A friend of mine/fellow doula went to 43w with her last babe. No problems, other than the annoying people calling every 2h for a report









Maybe you could change your sig to "expecting someone new in JUNE"


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

: i've been there...here's hoping your baby comes soon!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Haven't been quite that overdue myself but I can imagine...keep up the fun stuff, and just tell everyone you are hoping the baby is eighteen pounds, that's why you are staying pregnant. That'll shut 'em up.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoomaYula* 
Maybe you could change your sig to "expecting someone new in JUNE"









yeah, because you know that the moment you do that, you'll go into labor.

tho i just saw in your other thread that you lost some plug, it's sounds like things are moving along so here are easy labor vibes to you.








:


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoomaYula* 
Maybe you could change your sig to "expecting someone new in JUNE"









I was going to write this earlier but didn't wanna cross the overdue mama!


----------



## kathan12904 (Jun 23, 2006)

Beautiful hbac at 42w2d and that was only after I coaxed him out with some castor oil. Hang in there.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Well you know me - every pg, all 7 of them 42 weeks +. 1 was covered in vernix 16 days past his edd! Felt like he was wearing a towel lol. So no problems with post dates.

You can have some fun with this. Go shopping and when people ask when you are due you can tell them 2 weeks ago. Then a little while later you can clutch your belly and say, Oh No Its Time! And totally freak them out - cause you know when you are late that babies just fall out







LOL

Or when someone asks you "are you still pg." You can say No, this is the next one! lol

I am so not nice


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My 42+ weeker was my fastest, easiest labor and birth, by far. Wishing you the same, whenever it happens!


----------



## Qalliope (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart* 

Or when someone asks you "are you still pg." You can say No, this is the next one! lol

I am so not nice



















Best. response. ever. to that question.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

My dp gestated for 44 weeks and his brother was 43. They were both under 7 1/2 lb. Hang in there!


----------



## babysanchez614 (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
ah... thank you. So since you were UCing- no extra testing and such? The questions from everyone are getting on my last nerve...

kick charts show baby is alive and well and squirmy....

sigh.

-Angela

I will be 42weeks 1 day tomorrow.

OMG!! Seriously, even AFTER sending out a very nice update email to my well meaning friends that I will not be answering my phone because I am trying to stay relaxed and stress free, they STILL call me 3 times a day!!!!! and leave messages saying they just want to know what's going on...obviously nothing!!! Really that is what is making this the hardest, nothing else. I just wish we didn't have "due dates". Sorry, just had to let that out.

So, anyhow, I understand. either way, our happy, healthy, perfectly cooked babies will be here soon!!


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

42 weeks + 5 days here. It was really hard, especially being #2. Everyone kept telling me the 2nd baby comes earlier







:

He came late, but the labor was quick(6hrs) and pretty easy as far as those things go,









Hang in there! Turn off the phone and relax


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Angela hasn't posted at all on the second page! Here's hopin' that something's happening for her.... or at the very least she's off relaxing somewhere.







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blissful_maia* 
I was going to write this earlier but didn't wanna cross the overdue mama!









Now that is a wise lady....









-Angela


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

I am a Ten Month Mama myself.
44 weeks for baby #1.
43 weeks for #2.
Spontaneous labour both times, both nice, uncomplicated births and healthy babies. They really do come out eventually.








Best of luck to you.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart* 
Well you know me - every pg, all 7 of them 42 weeks +. 1 was covered in vernix 16 days past his edd! Felt like he was wearing a towel lol. So no problems with post dates.

You can have some fun with this. Go shopping and when people ask when you are due you can tell them 2 weeks ago. Then a little while later you can clutch your belly and say, Oh No Its Time! And totally freak them out - cause you know when you are late that babies just fall out







LOL

Or when someone asks you "are you still pg." You can say No, this is the next one! lol

I am so not nice



















Sounds like fun...









-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JustVanessa* 
My dp gestated for 44 weeks and his brother was 43. They were both under 7 1/2 lb. Hang in there!











Well, ahem, I doubt this is a 7 1/2 pounder....









-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babysanchez614* 
I will be 42weeks 1 day tomorrow.

OMG!! Seriously, even AFTER sending out a very nice update email to my well meaning friends that I will not be answering my phone because I am trying to stay relaxed and stress free, they STILL call me 3 times a day!!!!! and leave messages saying they just want to know what's going on...obviously nothing!!! Really that is what is making this the hardest, nothing else. I just wish we didn't have "due dates". Sorry, just had to let that out.

So, anyhow, I understand. either way, our happy, healthy, perfectly cooked babies will be here soon!!

Caller id is my friend... and if it's someone I *really* don't want to hear from, I make dh get the message off the machine....









-Angela


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babysanchez614* 
and leave messages saying they just want to know what's going on...obviously nothing!!!


Oh lord my mil was like that. Every stinkin pg! I was like, Yes I am in labor right now







Really if something was going on you wouldn't answer the phone!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabadger* 
I am a Ten Month Mama myself.
44 weeks for baby #1.
43 weeks for #2.
Spontaneous labour both times, both nice, uncomplicated births and healthy babies. They really do come out eventually.








Best of luck to you.

I need to chant every day- they come out eventually, they come out eventually, they come out eventually...

maybe if I click my heels together 3 times....

-Angela


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

My brother, sister and I were all three 42 and 6. OF my forty cousins, one was born on her due date, the rest were born between 42 and 45 weeks. Six of them between two aunts at 45 weeks even. Each of my female cousins who had kids before me went over 42 weeks.


----------



## EBeth0000 (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart* 

You can have some fun with this. Go shopping and when people ask when you are due you can tell them 2 weeks ago. Then a little while later you can clutch your belly and say, Oh No Its Time! And totally freak them out - cause you know when you are late that babies just fall out







LOL

Or when someone asks you "are you still pg." You can say No, this is the next one! lol

I am so not nice









I am LMAO!!!! Where were you when I went "overdue"? I really could have used these!


----------



## EBeth0000 (Aug 19, 2007)

Also, it seems like there's several women on MDC right now inching past 42 weeks. . .I don't know if this is too moonbeam-y, but you know women who live together often menstruate at the same time?

I know at my birthing center there were 5 women who all went past 41 weeks at the same time. I went into labor on a Sunday at 42 weeks 5 days and by the time I delivered Monday morning, 3 other moms who were 41+ weeks were also in labor. By the end of the day mom #4 had shown up and had her baby. So all 5 of us delivered within 24 hours (it was a busy day at the center) It was like a drain that got unplugged









After going that long, who knows--it could've been the moon, the weather, something might have been keeping all those babies in and they all decided to come around the same day. I'm not into this kind of stuff, but when's the next full moon?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EBeth0000* 
Also, it seems like there's several women on MDC right now inching past 42 weeks. . .I don't know if this is too moonbeam-y, but you know women who live together often menstruate at the same time?

I know at my birthing center there were 5 women who all went past 41 weeks at the same time. I went into labor on a Sunday at 42 weeks 5 days and by the time I delivered Monday morning, 3 other moms who were 41+ weeks were also in labor. By the end of the day mom #4 had shown up and had her baby. So all 5 of us delivered within 24 hours (it was a busy day at the center) It was like a drain that got unplugged









After going that long, who knows--it could've been the moon, the weather, something might have been keeping all those babies in and they all decided to come around the same day. I'm not into this kind of stuff, but when's the next full moon?

Next full moon is a ways off... just passed one a week or so back...

-Angela


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

My DH was born at 44weeks!







I think his little sis was about a month past her EDD too, I'll have to ask him again about that. Funny thing was though, he was born on 8/8/80, so maybe he was just waiting for a really cool bday









Hang in there!


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

ohhh i am thinking about you.
i am afraid i will end up in a similar situation because I did with my last one... i hope you go into labor soon.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Hitting my evening slump where it feels like it will never happen...









-Angela


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, mama.... hang in there. It will happen!


----------



## Al Dente (Jan 8, 2004)

43 wks 6 days for me!


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

I always go around 41+ plus weeks. In fact, my last (#5) child was the latest, hence the title under my name. He was 41+4 days according one date, and actually 44+ according to my LMP! I know you've heard it all, but this is what helped me. With #3, my first that was not induced, I had my membranes stripped at 40+6 days. I gave birth 10 hours or so later. With #4, it was a combo of sex, followed by lots and lots of walking (I know it's tough with this weather--my last two were August babies. The mall is good for this.) With #5, I ended up using a black & blue cohosh mixture to get things going.

Well, when I always found myself in this situation of being past due and fed up, I just kept reminding myself that there is NO WAY I am going to pregnant in say, a month from that point. It's slightly reassuring.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

So, alegna, are you going to start that 43+ week moms thread?







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blissful_maia* 
So, alegna, are you going to start that 43+ week moms thread?







:









sigh... grumble grumble....

-Angela


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Hang in there.

Both my kiddos were "overdue"







in that they were born at 42 w and 41 w 5 days, but even at that point I was really tired of all the phone calls. So, I'm sure it must be worse for you. Reading this thread has reminded me why I'm telling everyone my due date is mid-Sept, when it's really Sept 3.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EBeth0000* 
Also, it seems like there's several women on MDC right now inching past 42 weeks. . .I don't know if this is too moonbeam-y, but you know women who live together often menstruate at the same time?

Nah, it's cause all the cool babies want to be born in June.


----------



## sharr610 (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart* 
Well you know me - every pg, all 7 of them 42 weeks +. 1 was covered in vernix 16 days past his edd! Felt like he was wearing a towel lol. So no problems with post dates.

You can have some fun with this. Go shopping and when people ask when you are due you can tell them 2 weeks ago. Then a little while later you can clutch your belly and say, Oh No Its Time! And totally freak them out - cause you know when you are late that babies just fall out







LOL

Or when someone asks you "are you still pg." You can say No, this is the next one! lol

I am so not nice









Thats fabulous! So when I was 42.5(I went to 43), my midwife told me a story of a 43 weeker who ran into someone at the store who said the typical, "OMG, you're still pregnant?!" She replied by fake wailing and saying, "No, its a tumor, thanks for reminding me!" And ran off.

Sometimes people just ask at the wrong time, which when you are at 42+, is just about all the time.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
sigh... grumble grumble....

-Angela

Awww mama!







You have my deepest respects. When my dd1 was born at 42w5d I thought I had the world record and would have died had she stayed in my body for one. more. minute. Your little one is lucky to have a mama who lets him/her be born when they are ready.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blissful_maia* 
Your little one is lucky to have a mama who lets him/her be born when they are ready.

Thanks. I needed to hear that today. Really that's what it comes down to for me (not that there aren't a thousand other factors too...) But I don't have any real concerns or panic-y feelings that there's anything wrong. And my overall philosophy is that things happen for a reason. So seems to me there must be some REASON this bug needs to stay in longer.

Sigh.

Will be easier to be confident in that when he's out though.

-Angela


----------



## EBeth0000 (Aug 19, 2007)

Just wanted to say that I really respect you too--I think you are doing an amazing job. I just know how hard each day can be at this stage. . .you said you hit an evening slump? Mine was mornings--I would wake up mad that I hadn't gone into labor overnight









So what are you going to plan tonight? It's Friday night! Make some fun plans. . .DTD with your DP if you can still stand the sight of him!


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Isn't that the deal? Make some great plans, wear some shoes you'd never allow to get wet?









My SIL's water broke on her new shoes in the cheesecake factory.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EBeth0000* 
Just wanted to say that I really respect you too--I think you are doing an amazing job. I just know how hard each day can be at this stage. . .you said you hit an evening slump? Mine was mornings--I would wake up mad that I hadn't gone into labor overnight









So what are you going to plan tonight? It's Friday night! Make some fun plans. . .DTD with your DP if you can still stand the sight of him!

Yeah, I'm pretty pissy in the mornings too







Though in between I cope alright...

Love to get some action tonight, but if whiny clingy dd is any indication of her mood tonight it's going to be unlikely









sigh...

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Changed* 
Isn't that the deal? Make some great plans, wear some shoes you'd never allow to get wet?









My SIL's water broke on her new shoes in the cheesecake factory.









I don't know the last time I had shoes of that sort....









-Angela


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Will be easier to be confident in that when he's out though.

I hear you.







But just remember that your trust is grounded in the truth... what the research shows, the way things have worked since time immemorial, and your mama intuition.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

: Alegna


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

A looong time ago, I had a baby at 42w3d. That's my dd, swept up in a sea or puberty hormones these days.

The worst was the people who called everyday: "How are you _feeling_?" I finally snapped and started answering them, "Really f#@^ing pregnant. How do _you_ feel?"

Bar none, the longest few weeks of my life. Hang in there. They do come out. Yes, all of them. Though I had a dream right around 42 weeks in which I had a condition called "reverse pregnancy."







I just went backwards all the way through to the beginning, MS included. Did I say dream? I meant nightmare.

They do come out. All babies come out. And of course, they're always worth the wait!


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

just wanted to give you a


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Yet another mama following along the thread


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UptownZoo* 
The worst was the people who called everyday: "How are you _feeling_?" I finally snapped and started answering them, "Really f#@^ing pregnant. How do _you_ feel?"











It wouldn't be so bad if you believed that they sincerely cared about you. But most of the time, their underlying message is clear: "When's that $%$#^$%^ baby gonna get here?!"


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

Not 42 weeks + but I went 41 weeks 5 days with my second child (first was 37 weeks, 2 days) and was starting to get stressed and had a taste of what that was like. One thing that helped me was to make appointments for myself to re-evaluate at specific time periods, so I wouldn't stress about it in between. I also tried to tune into myself and into the knowledge that babies come when they are ready.

Wishing you good labor vibes and that you are hold the baby in your arms very soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I am rooting for you Angela. DS was 41w 4d. I have to tell you my funny story though. My sister wanted to be here to see DS be born and set her trip for the week I was "due". She and I were having some anxiety filled discussions about certain things and the entire time she was here she was convinced she would start my labor. Even asked my MW about giving me something "natural" to induce it. My sister did acupressure, took the kids out of the house so DH and I could have "alone time"







, took me for walks etc. Two days after she went home DS was born. My MW is convinced I was too stressed about having the baby around my sister and that is why my body waited. At the same time I was sharing my MW with a close friend who was due around the same time. We both went back and forth on what would happen if we both went into labor at the same time. Her DD was born, two days before DS. So is there any roadblock you need to remove? Any over anxious sisters making baby shy? Are you sharing your midwife with someone who needs to have their baby first?


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

*Alegna* Inquiring minds want to know....any little baby yet????


----------



## babysanchez614 (Jan 27, 2008)

:







:







:







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
I am rooting for you Angela. DS was 41w 4d. I have to tell you my funny story though. My sister wanted to be here to see DS be born and set her trip for the week I was "due". She and I were having some anxiety filled discussions about certain things and the entire time she was here she was convinced she would start my labor. Even asked my MW about giving me something "natural" to induce it. My sister did acupressure, took the kids out of the house so DH and I could have "alone time"







, took me for walks etc. Two days after she went home DS was born. My MW is convinced I was too stressed about having the baby around my sister and that is why my body waited. At the same time I was sharing my MW with a close friend who was due around the same time. We both went back and forth on what would happen if we both went into labor at the same time. Her DD was born, two days before DS. So is there any roadblock you need to remove? Any over anxious sisters making baby shy? Are you sharing your midwife with someone who needs to have their baby first?









I wish I could put my finger on something.... mostly it's just hitting the point where it feels like it's never going to happen at this point.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Whole lotta nothing still. Pressure. Pain from pressure. BH. But nothing that feels productive.

-Angela


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Good things are worth the wait...I'm seeing a beautiful, gentle birth for you soon.
I relate to the feeling that it will never happen...I felt that way too before.
You WILL go into labor and birth this baby...and then it's this amazing feeling to know your body did exactly what it knew to do.


----------



## Swandira (Jun 26, 2005)

You're my hero. I'm so proud of you for sticking to your guns and waiting it out. *hugs*

Nealy
mama to T, 5; L, 2; and EDD 12/20/08

P.S. My DH was also born -- MIL's first baby -- in a very easy 4-hour labor at 44 weeks.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary-Beth* 
Good things are worth the wait...I'm seeing a beautiful, gentle birth for you soon.
I relate to the feeling that it will never happen...I felt that way too before.
You WILL go into labor and birth this baby...and then it's this amazing feeling to know your body did exactly what it knew to do.









Thanks. I need to hear this today.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swandira* 
You're my hero. I'm so proud of you for sticking to your guns and waiting it out. *hugs*

Nealy
mama to T, 5; L, 2; and EDD 12/20/08

P.S. My DH was also born -- MIL's first baby -- in a very easy 4-hour labor at 44 weeks.

awww... thanks.

My mother doesn't believe me that there have always been 44 week babies...







She's just sure all those women have their dates off.... and she's an educated, usually up for alternative stuff kind of person.

-Angela


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Where the heck is the 10-month pregnancy page? Someone know where it is? We need it posted here now. It's this beautiful page about mamas who birthed their 44+ week babies. It's gorgeous & inspiring!

Wishing you a beautiful gentle birth of your sweet babe who WILL come!









ETA: I can't find the 10-month mama page but here's some of the stories it links to. http://web.archive.org/web/200606150...ree/poppy.html
http://www.motherbaby-collective.com...nt/view/26/52/
http://www.motherbaby-collective.com...nt/view/27/52/

Still looking for that one page though! You'll love it! (and you can link your mom to it, too!)
ugh, I know someone found the page in the waybackmachine a while ago, but I can't find that link for the life of me. Here's some of the info posted though:
http://www.joyousbirth.info/forums/s...ad.php?t=15699


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Freaky! I just linked to the 10 month mama page on another thread for Alenga.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...7&postcount=31


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
My mother doesn't believe me that there have always been 44 week babies...







She's just sure all those women have their dates off....

We are absolutely certain in my case. My parents, erm, didn't know each other very well. Apart from the obvious.


----------



## cathicog (May 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark* 
Where the heck is the 10-month pregnancy page? Someone know where it is? We need it posted here now. It's this beautiful page about mamas who birthed their 44+ week babies. It's gorgeous & inspiring!

Here is the entire article, I have it on my desktop, I refer to it so often...

Tips for Ten Month Mamas
-by Leilah McCracken and Gloria Lemay

Tips for Ten Month Mamas -by Leilah McCracken and Gloria Lemay
AVOID SUGAR. This cannot be overstressed- sudden drastic peaks in maternal blood sugar can harm a baby. (I even know of one baby who died in utero after his mom, at 43 weeks with undiagnosed gestational diabetes, ate two ice cream sundaes). Drink no fruit juice either, and avoid the simple sugars found in refined foods, like white flour products. Eat lots of high quality protein foods, and keep your blood iron levels high. Eat lots of dark leafy greens for the nutrients, and to fight constipation. No drugs!!! (Including alcohol and "natural herbals" that are smoked.) Remember to exercise- swimming is best. Exercise has been shown to reduce the likelihood of developing gestational diabetes by HALF. If you can't sleep, use that time to write, draw, paint, look at the night sky- connect with your creative and spiritual side. Remember that the fruit that is taken before it is ripe is hard, bitter, and not able to bear seeds well that will propagate new life. Adding chemicals to ripen fruit leads to an inferior product as well. And when fruit is chemically treated to appear ripe, it tends to rot from the inside (right at the pit) outwards. This bizarre process is like how the effect of induction agents eat right through the posterior fornix of the cervix, causing back wall ruptures of the uterus. Trust in your body, trust in your birth. Nature is brilliant; human minds are flawed. Avoid people who give you fear "vibes"- even your mother. Set your answering machine so your phone only rings once, and give updates in your message, if you like. DON'T PICK UP THE PHONE if you're feeling weak and sad inside- an invitation to callous people to start to hassle you! Connect with other ten month mamas- we are few and far between with the current induction epidemic, but we do exist- and can offer great support to each other. Rest if you want, walk if you want, eat if you want- do what feels right (as long as that doesn't involve chocolate bars). Have lots of orgasms. They are relaxing, and wonderful for preparing your body for birth. Some women like to drink red raspberry leaf tea (I never bother, personally.) For most women, long pregnancies are safer and healthier than labor inductions- which carry far greater risks in and of themselves. If confronted by hostile people, tell them that labor inductions are dangerous, unproven, and put you and your baby at risk of a hazardous cascade of interventions- possibly leading to c-section. Also tell them that your baby is smart enough to pick her own birthday. Remember that your body was smart enough to conceive, and then grow a child beautifully; it is also smart enough to know when it is the right time to give birth. How can you tell your baby is doing well past 40 weeks of pregnancy? Two ways. One: heart rate- and you don't need a fetoscope. Have your partner put his ear to your lower belly with a toilet paper roll- let him move around from place to place to find a good spot. The baby's heart rate, if he is listening carefully and patiently, should be evident. 140-160 beats per minute is good. Two: do the Cardiff fetal movement test. From 9am to 3pm count each of your baby's movements- there should be 10 movements at least in that time frame. by Leilah McCracken

Quotes and Wisdom about Long Pregnancies "Postdates" does not mean "postmature", and ensuring a good outcome "Maternal weight loss is the key: it can tell us if the placenta is beginning to lose function (which causes the baby's rate of growth to slow, and the amniotic fluid to decrease. But as long as the baby is still gaining wieght, and there is plenty of amniotic fluid. then the kids can go a long time over dates. The little bit of weight a kid gains each week after 40 weeks isn't likely to be a factor on birth (rate of growth slows to about 4 - 6 oz a week after 39/40 weeks). A kid who is big at 41 is still going to be big at 43, and that little bit extra won't be a factor then- unless the fit was so tight it would have been a factor earlier. Only in the most rare case is 'size'- by itself- a factor in birth. "But we need to watch kids after 43 weeks. The rate of stillbirth does start to rise- very slowly- after 43 weeks (NOT 'after forty' as some have been taught!). The rate rises more steeply with later dates- post 44, 45. We need to be watchful for signs of dysmaturity. The kid who has little amniotic fluid and is sort of 'shrink wrapped' in the womb may be in big big trouble within a few days, if not hours! He needs to get born! But most kids aren't like that. Most kids do great- and the calendar means nothing to them. Our job as midwives is to find the ones who are getting sick. I've had a good number of moms over the years go to 43 weeks- and a few over that- with no problems. I've also had the occasional kid who had GOOD dates and was on-time, yet looked like the baby we call 'post-dates' (clearly lost weight, little water and meconium stained). "I think we should follow the lead of some texts which advocate using the term 'dysmature' for baby's who show that syndrome- because it can happen at any point, and the great majority of babies who are 'post-dates' are not 'post-mature' or 'dysmature'. The stats point out that less than 10% of babies at 43 completed weeks show any signs of 'post-maturity'." Gail Hart, Midwife, Oregon www.midwiferyeducation.org

Every Mom is different and has varied gestation cycles "Most births that I attend end on their own from 40-42 weeks. I have done a few that were 43-44 weeks. In my opinion, let the Mom go unless there is a cause to intervene, besides the normal, 'I want to have my baby now'. : ) Remembering that two weeks either way of the 'estimated' due date is very normal. Then add that every Mom is different and has varied gestation cycles. Who are we to say in a normal healthy pregnancy: 'you need to have your baby now'? In most cases, it takes a lot of encouragement from me for the moms. As we all know, the last weeks and days feel like forever and when there was still no babe, moms would be very anxious (to have babe in arms). So, lots of encouraging words, lots of humor, and lots of patience!" -Jill Peck-Colin, CPM Las Vegas, NV

Proud Mama Apple Tree, letting her babies grow "Babies really need to 'ripen' in their own way- regardless of whether that fits an arbitrary timetable or not. "Imagine a tree filled with apples. Now we all know that some apples ripen early, many at the same time, some much later- we all know about how one apple will just stay on the tree for days and days- even weeks- after all the others have fallen off. I have personally waited for apples like that- and gently shaking the tree has no effect on getting them to come off. Whacking the apple with a stick would make it fall off... but the apple would not be at its most delectable. So- I wait, and my reward is a sweet, big, juicy apple. "Well hitting the apple to get it off before its ripe time is like inducing a baby because of 'postdates'- making it be born just because other babies mature earlier. And I would rather get hit as a baby than be made to be born before my time, before my systems and brain have 'ripened' to what they need to be for my own optimal health and wellbeing. Induction is a grave insult to the baby. "My own babies are like those apples that take so long to come off. I wait and I wait- and when the time is right, my babies come down to me- as perfect as their internal schedules dictate they should be. And, writing this in my tenth month of my tenth pregnancy, I'm proud to be that strong, healthy mama apple tree- and I will nourish my newest baby as long as he or she needs." -Leilah McCracken, March, 2002

Lots of late babies in her practice "I have a good number of late for dates babies every year and that I find a healthy, well-fed woman usually grows a baby longer, and that's not necessarily all bad. Women just need and want reassurance that it's OK. I've assisted women as late as 43 and 44 weeks at home with no repercussions, but I think it's a good idea to have a good score with a biophysical profile and/or non stress test. I have also seen women birth in hospitals on my L&D unit (years before my midwifery calling) birth that late both fine and not so fine, yet most did birth without a hitch. "Historically, I've heard of fine babies birthed at 10+ calendar months. The Christian missionary Nora Lam from China birthed her son after being in a concentration camp years ago (verified by Chinese doctors at that time) at exactly 12 months. Apparently, it wasn't 'safe'for her to let go of her baby boy during her interment. Once she was allowed to leave, she successfully gave birth to him." -Lynda Sizemore CM, RM, Colorado

Meconium in postdates babies "The philosophy that women should be induced to prevent having a baby with meconium in the amniotic fluid ignores the possibility that the induction causes the passing of meconium. I have seen a lot of late babies in my career. We seem to grow them big and late up here in the Pacific Northwest, just like the trees. I very seldom see meconium in the amniotic fluid of 42 week plus babies. "I associate meconium in the amniotic fluid with smokers (dope or nicotine) in the few cases I do see. Every time a woman smokes a cigarette it has the effect that putting a pillow over the face of a little baby would have. When the baby is getting mature it can evacuate the bowel as a response to oxygen deprivation. You know the expression 'scared the s___ out of him' - when we're scared, smothered or choked we will poop or have diarrhea as a defense. When they used to hang prisoners by the neck, they knew that they would poop once the oxygen was cut off. "The thing about meconium is that it's not really a problem. It's a wake-up sign for the practitioner to watch for distress but it's estimated (don't know by who) that only 10% of the time it is distress. The other 90% of the time it means nothing. So, to induce thinking you're going to prevent it is ridiculous." -Gloria Lemay, Vancouver BC.

Babies mature at their own rate "Some babies take longer to bake. Just think about babies' development after birth: there is great variation in when they reach certain milestones of growth, activity, achievement, etc. Why do we expect them to all mature at the same rate in utero? "I have done a birth for a woman an absolutely-known conception date- she went 42 1/2 wks and had a term-looking baby, clear fluid, lots of vernix. I did a birth for a woman with twins this Spring- Baby #1 weighed 7 lbs and looked full-term. Baby #2 weighed 4 lbs12oz and looked about 35-36 wks. They were born at 39.1 wks. NO QUESTION about any of those conception dates/gestational ages." -Patrice Bobier, Midwife in Michigan

Letting births happen in their own time "There is a sort of chemical 'combination lock' that starts labor. Everything has to be lined up just right to 'unlock' a good labor pattern. When we interfere with that, it can be as frustrating as using the wrong combination of numbers to open a locked safe." -Midwife Gail Hart, Oregon, "The Birthkit", Autumn 2000

Should women be induced when they go "postdates"? "Women in good health (non-smokers, with normal blood pressure, and no history of diabetes) are best left to have the baby by Nature's clock. There is no SAFE induction method." -Gloria Lemay, private birth attendant

Advice for women with long pregnancies "With my last (my 7th) I was in prodomal labour for a good 6 weeks, and she came 4 weeks later than all the rest. She decided to come once I had given up watching and waiting for her. Let yourself relax and do stuff just for you, it may be the last time for quite a while. Enjoy those last little kicks and movements. I missed them almost right after the birth, and feel some regret for not enjoying the last days of pregnancy. It was probably my last." -Jamie

Lovely blossoms open when they're ready "Attending births is like growing roses. You have to marvel at the ones that just open up and bloom at the first kiss of the sun, but you wouldn't dream of pulling open the petals of the tightly closed buds, and forcing them to blossom to your time line. " -Gloria Lemay

From a doctor regarding postmature babies "In the eight years when I practiced homebirths as a registered doctor, out of the 1,190 bookings I had 106 postmature babies (more than 42 weeks) of which three went to 48 weeks, a few more went to 46 weeks, and lots went to 44 weeks- and all these babies fared very well. Of those 106 babies, only one fitted the textbook description of postmaturity, looking like a little wrinkled old man with stained skin, but that baby was extremely alert, and insisted on looking around the room instead of suckling. "What decided me to do no inductions for postmaturity was a very early mother in my homebirth series who refused induction despite my anxiety, went to 44 and a half weeks and gave birth to a chubby pink, strong healthy baby, with absolutely no sign of postmaturity. Babies mature at different rates, not exactly at 40 weeks, just as we adults do not become senile at seventy years." -John Stevenson, MD, "The Birthkit", Autumn 2000 Note that Dr. Stevenson also advises prospective parents to not tell family and friends exact "due dates", but to be vague, with "due seasons" to avoid being pestered by nervous well-wishers.

God Knows Babies "I've come to realize that a God who is big enough to so perfectly form little eyes and ears and a little round nose and a heart and lungs and every single part of a little person is certainly big enough to work out the details of their coming into the world." -Vicki in Mars, PA

About castor oil inductions and impatient midwives "Inducing with castor oil isn't safe. Once swallowed the castor oil is hydrolized by intestinal lipases to recinoleic acid which stimulates intestinal secretion, decreases glucose absorption and increases intestinal motility. Castor oil is used in lipsticks, too. Many women who can tolerate the oil quite well on their lips get a reaction on their mouths if the oil converts to recinoleic acid. My question to a midwife who says castor oil is not absorbed is 'Would you please provide me with references for that statement'. "It's not so long ago that birthing women were given soap suds enemas (high, hot and a helluva lot) because someone started a rumour that soap was not absorbed through the colon. We know this is not true and that this black page in Obstetric history is best forgotten. Too many women have turned from saying 'My doctor says' to saying 'My midwife says'. Take responsibility for your and your family's health. It's fine to respect professionals but ask for references on everything you're not l00 % sure of and use your internet to scope things out. There is so much crap that passes for science without anyone questioning it. "On the subject of all the women in a hurry to get their babies born: I was 3 weeks 'overdue' with my oldest daughter. What really helped me was that I had lunch with a friend at about 8 mos pregnancy. Her son had been born 6 months before. When she saw me walk in the restaurant all hugely pregnant she said 'Oh, Gloria, when I see you I miss my pregnancy so much'. I knew that one day I'd be saying that, too, so I made up my mind to enjoy it as long as possible and I'm so glad I did. Six months from now you'll be wondering what the rush was. I worry about women taking castor oil because you also give your baby castor oil when you take it through the gut. This means the baby will get diarhea and pass mec, too. then you're into all the transports for mec. "The other thing about self-inducing is that you end up with erratic labours that stop and start and are difficult to complete. I just attended a Coroner's inquest here into the death of a full term baby girl. The midwife stripped membranes and got the woman into labour but she had no urge to push. She was in second stage a long time and then her perineum wouldn't stretch. They cut an episiotomy to get the baby out. Baby had bleeding in the brain and only breathed on life support. Later, Mom's placenta had to be manually removed because it wouldn't come out. It seemed to me that this woman's body wasn't ready to give birth and that the membrane stripping caused an emergency response in her body that produced dilation but eventually wore off. "Bottom line: be patient with your little babes and yourself." -Gloria Lemay

A cervix isn't made "ripe" by induction drugs or Foley catheters "I recommend using caution with language and question the use of the word 'ripening' to describe the process of irritating the mother's body by inserting a foreign object. This should properly and descriptively be called 'Foley catheter invasion and irritation'. Prostaglandin gels applied to the cervix should be more honestly described as 'chemically altering the consistency of the cervix'. THERE IS NO RIPENING HAPPENING WITH EITHER OF THESE METHODS. "Midwives have used the term ripening to describe a NATURAL process of the cervical changes of late pregnancy. We take a word from the plant kingdom because it is similar to the slow, harmonious process that happens to a plum as it turns from green and hard to darker and darker purple, soft, mushy and sweet. If one puts a whole bunch of plums in a box when they are green and hard and sprays them with chemicals, it is possible that in a few days they will look like dark purple ripe fruit. However, one taste will tell you that Nature had nothing to do with the end product. "Let's not fool ourselves in birth either. This whole hospital induction thing has got to stop. Whatever area we work in we can call these invasions by their proper names- irritation and chemical altering. Lying about what's going on perpetuates the practice." -Gloria Lemay *

The studies show that labor induction leads to c-sections, shoulder dystocia, and instrumental deliveries. The baby will say when it's time to be born "Birth is more than a cervix opening and a uterus squeezing a baby out. It's more than the nuts and bolts mechanics of a baby exiting a vagina- there is such a complex dance of physiological, emotional, mental, and spiritual elements involved in birth. And when this balance is thrown off, distressing things begin to happen with the baby. "When a baby chemically announces to her mother that it's time for the birth- and many people believe that the signal to begin the birth process comes from the baby- she does it when her body systems are strong, and ready to meet the extra-uterine world. She will not instigate the birth process when her lungs and digestive systems are still immature... and even a few days of maturity will make the difference for a baby's maturity and ableness to survive. "It is the height of human arrogance to dictate birth- time, mode, speed- to a baby. They have their own needs and innate demands (as in length of birth process); there is no "one size fits all" in birth. It is crucial that this is respected- especially by mothers! We must learn to respect our babies at birth- the most important, crucial event of their lives. The events surrounding birth last a lifetime... as does the respect and dignity a mother learns to give her child." -Leilah McCracken


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Yay! Way to go everyone on that 10-month mama page!







It's just SO good!!!

I forgot to add that quite a few of my aunts had 43-45 week babies.







They were all plump & perfect... holding their heads up by themselves at birth and all.


----------



## EBeth0000 (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark* 
I forgot to add that quite a few of my aunts had 43-45 week babies.







They were all plump & perfect... holding their heads up by themselves at birth and all.









This totally reminds me of how great my DS was when he was born past 42 weeks--he was SO strong and healthy! He held his head up, tracked with his eyes, had great core strength, completely skipped the "newborn" size clothes. . .it was cool because as a first-time mom I didn't feel like I was going to "break" him when I held him and also because everybody kept telling me how "advanced" he was--I was like, yeah, 'cause he's like a month old by now (if we adjust for gestation age in preemies how 'come not post'ies?)

And, nobody believes me but he ROLLED OVER at 3 days old--on the doctor's exam table for his 3-day checkup. It was incredible. The ped. just looked at me like, did he actually just do that?! Neither one of us were really even holding on to him because who expects a 3-day old to do that?! Since then he's hit all his physical milestones early. So I think the extra almost-3 weeks I gave him let him develop properly.

Just take heart in looking forward to your sturdy little ripe fruit that you won't have to handle with kid gloves


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark* 
Where the heck is the 10-month pregnancy page? Someone know where it is? We need it posted here now. It's this beautiful page about mamas who birthed their 44+ week babies. It's gorgeous & inspiring!

Wishing you a beautiful gentle birth of your sweet babe who WILL come!









ETA: I can't find the 10-month mama page but here's some of the stories it links to. http://web.archive.org/web/200606150...ree/poppy.html
http://www.motherbaby-collective.com...nt/view/26/52/
http://www.motherbaby-collective.com...nt/view/27/52/

Still looking for that one page though! You'll love it! (and you can link your mom to it, too!)
ugh, I know someone found the page in the waybackmachine a while ago, but I can't find that link for the life of me. Here's some of the info posted though:
http://www.joyousbirth.info/forums/s...ad.php?t=15699

Thanks







reading now. Just what I needed tonight.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
We are absolutely certain in my case. My parents, erm, didn't know each other very well. Apart from the obvious.











Yeah...







just my mom for you. If it doesn't fit her world-view it doesn't exist...

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EBeth0000* 
And, nobody believes me but he ROLLED OVER at 3 days old--on the doctor's exam table for his 3-day checkup. It was incredible. The ped. just looked at me like, did he actually just do that?! Neither one of us were really even holding on to him because who expects a 3-day old to do that?! Since then he's hit all his physical milestones early. So I think the extra almost-3 weeks I gave him let him develop properly.

Just take heart in looking forward to your sturdy little ripe fruit that you won't have to handle with kid gloves



















I believe you! My dd rolled over at 30 minutes old... I was like what the HECK was that!









-Angela


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

my dd was august 2, my dd was born naturally and normally, 8lbs, 15 oz, on august 23







we all joke she really wanted to a be a virgo!
hang in there mama!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Thomas was 43 wks 1 day. He weighed 9lb 3oz and everything was perfect. He's now 7 mos and just fine.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

You might want to change your sig... unless you mean you're shooting for yet another new one next May.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
You might want to change your sig... unless you mean you're shooting for yet another new one next May. 











I think I might just leave it.... After all, we WERE looking forward to someone new in May... little bugger just didn't cooperate.

-Angela


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

I haven't been on - sorry I missed this!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
ah... thank you. So since you were UCing- no extra testing and such? The questions from everyone are getting on my last nerve...

kick charts show baby is alive and well and squirmy....

sigh.

-Angela

I did, actually, go in for a NST - because though UC was always my 'plan' - it was never set in stone. I made sure, that if I were to go in for medical intervention, or just medical assistance - I'd end up with a 'pleasant' experience, and part of that is playing the game a bit.

I used an OB for "prenatals" [aka 'having a paper trail of responsible care' and also, I kind of like the discourse I have with my OB, she's a good sport] and went to 4 total appointments. First appointment, 20wks, 34wks, and then 42 wks 3 days for the NST. I ended up walking out of the NST because I had such awful back labor - as soon as I left, it stopped though. I did ask for an ultrasound to see if there were any signs of the placenta being overtaxxed - and to see if there was some crazy reason the baby was not descending. (Totally irrational, but I had so many days of labor, I had almost convinced myself there was something dysfunctional. I didn't intuitively feel as it were... I just, you know, read too many books.







Now I know, thats just how I labor.)

My labor lasted many days (almost weeks, even,) but on the day of my birth - I had eerily no contractions, and took a nap, woke up, *bam* broken water, lots of laughs and good feelings all around - and then quickly, baby.
I woke up from the nap, checked my cervix - I was 9cm dilated with a bulging bag of water.

I really had a fantastic birth.
I think if I would have gone for help or advice, it really would have rounded up differently.

I had a posterior 11lb baby, in a very petite body.
My body Really needed time to expand and work itself into the *perfect* birth dance for things to work smoothly. Time only home affords, and I couldn't imagine birth any where else.

I have my birth story somewhere... I haven't posted it here, due to, well, a nosy SIL who comes to check up on me. I may post it at some point though. PM me if you'd like it, or to talk, or anything else.

Just have faith in your body.
We're not robots.


----------



## JessasMilkMama (Oct 24, 2004)

I was 16 days past my due date with my second. She was a fabulous home waterbirth







Foot reflexology is what I got before I went into labor, so I recommend it. And CUT OUT the naysayers around you, you dont need their negativity.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Niiiiiice DDDDC


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I was born at 44 weeks and I think I'm pretty spiffy. My mom wanted to RUN a marathon the morning she went into labor (she felt so good), but she was afraid of what people would think. She passed out water instead.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Next full moon is a ways off... just passed one a week or so back...

-Angela

New moon's tomorrow.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
New moon's tomorrow.

















:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's hoping!

-Angela


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

FWIW, three days after the new moon tends to be my birthing time.
My eldest was postdates- fine, fat and healthy, with wide-open eyes and calm outstretched hands. I've never seen another newborn with hands like that








Enjoy this time. I know I sound insane, but I miss being heavily pregnant and that anticipation.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
My eldest was postdates- fine, fat and healthy, with wide-open eyes and calm outstretched hands. I've never seen another newborn with hands like that









That's interesting! My parents always remarked on the fact that my eyes were wide-open from the moment of birth. I wonder if it had anything to do with being well-done instead of medium-rare like so many babies.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Looks like this well-done bug may finally be ready. Early labor- contractions about 5min.

Need lots of ELV with a fast safe delivery.








to everyone for the continued support. MDC is the greatest.









-Angela


----------



## EBeth0000 (Aug 19, 2007)

su-weeeet!


----------



## jmmom (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Looks like this well-done bug may finally be ready. Early labor- contractions about 5min.

Need lots of ELV with a fast safe delivery.








to everyone for the continued support. MDC is the greatest.









-Angela

I've been lurking...I always admire your posts, sending lots of warm, beautiful birthing thoughts your way!

Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

thank you!

hanging in there.

-Angela


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I hope you have a beautiful birth Angela. Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

43 weeks, 4 days, 9 pound healthy babe. 12 hour labor.

Those last few days are so hard!

As hard as it sounds, just try to relax...


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Woohoo!!


----------



## treespeak (Nov 30, 2007)

De-lurking to say DS and I are walking circles around our livingroom singing birth songs for you and baby...beautiful birthing Angela!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Progressing, slowly but surely. Increasing in intensity.

We shall see if the bug is a June 3rd or June 4th babe. Either will do nicely right now









-Angela


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

:


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Yay! Hoping it goes quickly, smoothly, and safely now!!


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

yayyy angela!!!!

come on little one!!!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
That's interesting! My parents always remarked on the fact that my eyes were wide-open from the moment of birth. I wonder if it had anything to do with being well-done instead of medium-rare like so many babies.

DS1 was late, however we're not sure how late but he showed many signs of it-wrinkly, peeling skin, no vernix, and came out with his eyes WIDE open!!! It's really special









Best of luck to you, Angela!!!


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Woo-hoo, alegna! I am rooting for you all the way here in Canada and hope you're holding your lovely child by now!


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

nak

YAHOO! You are so strong mama. I hope you are holding your new babe right now!


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

loads of ELV's coming your way, mama


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

A few British ELVs for you







:


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

looking forward to the announcement


----------



## Nicole_ac (Mar 25, 2008)

Waiting for the announcement too







:


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Delurking for the birth announcement too!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Yay for well done babies! HAppy (any minute now) babymoon.









dd1- she was 42 weeks, 3 days.


----------



## AmyLaz (Aug 30, 2006)

:

I've been following, too! De-lurking for news!








:


----------



## babydanielsmom (Jan 18, 2008)

just







:


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

i'm here too, waiting on news


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=909619


----------

